# Hire a Mooveo?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We're looking at Websites that specialise in Motorhome hire and we've noticed that the Mooveo P600 is frequently mentioned for hire.

Has anyone else hired, or owned, one of these because I can't find many references to it on this site.?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am I right in saying that it is an French brand, have seen some and they look pretty good, no worse than Swift etc. :roll:

cabby

http://www.motorhomemonthlymagazine.com/reports/mooveo-p600/


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Part of Groupe Pilote - their budget brand I think.
http://www.groupepilotemooveo.info/


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

They are indeed the budget brand of motorhomes made by the Pilote Group.

We used to hire out a Mooveo C647 (late 2008 model) for a friend and were generally impressed with the van. And to be honest, the folk who hired it were always pleased too.

I've looked inside a P600 at one of the shows, but other than that not particularly familiar with that model. It didn't have quite the layout we were seeking at the time. However, I'd certainly consider a Mooveo if we found one with the right layout.

I think the company below was for a long time the main UK dealer, although I know the motorhome hire company - Motorholme - use and sell them extensively. And I see from the Pilote website, other companies in this country are also now identified. Hayes provided a good and knowledgeable spares service for us.

Hayes Leisure Ltd 
Walsall Road
Darleston
Wednesbury
West Midlands
WS10 9SS
Tel: 0121 526 3433
FAX: 0121 526 2663


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for your helpful replies and links.

:forthosewhothinkyoung:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I suggest you don't hire it from Motorholme Rentals.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> I suggest you don't hire it from Motorholme Rentals.


You've still got the scars then? :?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

HeatherChloe - I suggest you don't hire it from Motorholme Rentals.

I've just seen and read your adventures with the company and thank you for adding your comment.

I was in contact with them, Alison Hayes, a few days ago and had intended contacting them later today regarding a Mooveo they have for hire.

But I'm now highly unlikely to bother the company further.


----------

